# Finally a working Orinoco gold PCMCIA with 2.6.7

## silicondecay

I've read forums, read docs until my eyes bled, but couldn't get my Orinoco card to work in monitor mode. So I thought I'd let anyone who wanted to know how I got it to work.

PCMCIA -> built in to the kernel

Hermes wireless support -> module

Goto http://airsnort.shmoo.com/orinocoinfo.html and download the latest orinoco patch

Drop that patch into /usr/src/linux-2.6.7/drivers/net/wireless

cd to that directory

patch -p1 < orinocopatch

Then build your kernel, modules, and modules install, and your Orinoco card should work in monitor mode!

BTW 2.6.7 is not vunerable to that latest 20 line vunerability.

----------

## qwkbrnfox

Great!  Thanks for posting, I'm trying it tomorrow...hopefully you won't hear from me!

----------

## jamiro-berlin

hi,

i use love2_rc2, uasually there should be a patch included, am i right?

but the output of "iwpriv eth1" doesn t show a monitor line.

i ve emerged pcmcia-cs (3.25) so i tried to patch the pcmcia-3.2.5-orinoco_patch.diff.

or do i have to use the orinoco-0.13e-patch.diff patch?

both results in errors,.. errors,.. errors  :Wink: 

any comments are welcome, except to tell me that i am a stupid noob, because that s no secret and already known.

greetings from berlin

jam

----------

## kaishek

when you say 

"Then build your kernel, modules, and modules install"

how exactly would one go about doing that?

----------

## jamiro-berlin

cd to /usr/src/linux (linux should be a link to your actual linux-kernel-sources)

type

> make menuconfig

choose the right settings for your hardware

exit and save settings

type

> make

if there are no errors

> make modules

if there are no errors

> make modules install

now copy the "bzImage" file to /boot

example:

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel_new

configure your bootloader

example:

joe /boot/grup/grup.conf

point to kernel_new

reboot and  ,.... bingo

maybe it will be a good choice to do these steps with someone who knows the single steps. if there went something wrong your system will stop booting.

you can boot from a live CD an repaire your settings by manually mounting your local drive.

all these steps are much better explained in the gentoo installation doc.

good luck!

----------

## jamiro-berlin

if i type:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -f pcmcia-cs

emerge downloads pcmcia-cs 3.2.7 AND orinoco-patch 0.13e (or something like that)

but there is still no monitor line in iwpriv output after emerging, any ideas???

greetings jam

----------

## silicondecay

Emerging won't do anything for you.

The only reason you emerge pcmcia-cs is for the pcmcia tools, as you will use the pcmcia that is built into the kernel.

Follow the instructions from my original post, with the patch, and recompiling the kernel.

Copy the bzImage to /boot, and make sure you updated grub.conf. Then reboot, and select your new wireless kernel. Should hopefully work now.

I stress hopefully, lol

----------

## alu

hmm im new at this..

Wich patch is right for the 2.4.26 Vanilla Kernel?

----------

## jamiro-berlin

i am not able to patch, because of many errors. in detail:

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Networking support:

[*] wireless LAN (non-hamradio) & wireless Extensions

[M] Hermes Chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/prism2/Symbol)

[M] Hermes PCMCIA card support (is invisible without selecting the line above)

[*] PCMCIA network device support

exit & save (filename ist .config -> backup !)

copy orinoco-patch to:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.7-rc2-love2/drivers/net/wireless/

name is: orinoco-0.13e-patch.diff

mkdir /root/wireless-backup

cd ..

cp wireless/* /root/wireless-backup/

****************************************************

patch -p1 < orinoco-0.13e-patch.diff

output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> patching file hermes.c
> 
> Hunk #1 succeeded at 209 (offset 26 lines).
> ...

 

**************************************************

make produces this, which sounds not so good for my ears  :Wink: 

and that why i created the backup folder!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*
> 
> make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.
> ...

 

make modules produces:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.
> 
>   CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.o
> ...

 

any comment what i am doing wrong?

i downloaded manually the pcmcia-3.2.7 driver

patched the files in the wireless folder  and copied the patched files to my kernel sources and overwrite the existing files,... but  without any success.

----------

## silicondecay

I am not using a Gentoo portage kernel, I am using the stock 2.6.7 kernel. For Sh*ts and grins, go to kernel.org and get the full 2.6.7 kernel source, unpack it, copy your current .config to that dir, then try applying the patch.

----------

## jamiro-berlin

ok, i´ll do that tomorrow and will report the results

----------

## jamiro-berlin

got it!

iwpriv show me a monitor line after emerging dev-gentoo sources. maybe the love sources includes another patch which results a conflict with the patch ... what ever ,..

no errors anymore while installing the patch. 

airsnort & co runs now ,.. sometimes suddenly quites,.. hm ,.. from time to time the cpu uses 100%, and other applications freezes for some seconds. 

do you think this dragon-patch is a better choice ,.. 

thx a lot!

----------

## jamiro-berlin

finally i got everything working fine with:

gentoo-dev sources 2.6.7-rc7

pcmcia-cs 3.2.7

orinoco patch from kismetwireless.net

(orinoco-0.13e-rfmon-dragorn3.diff)

thanks for the support, jam

----------

## silicondecay

glad everything is working.

now I know you are going to be using this for good, rather than evil.  :Wink: 

----------

## jamiro-berlin

in my opinion nearly everything i do is "good"  :Wink: 

----------

## cpwp

I've followed these instructions using the following:

linux-2.6.7-gentoo-r8

pcmcia-cs-3.2.7

pcmcia-cs-3.2.7-orinoco-patch.diff

iwpriv eth0 gives me the 'monitor' line,

```
monitor    (8BE8) : set    2 int    & get    0
```

but iwconfig eth0 mode Monitor throws up the error:

```
Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

      SET failed on device eth0 ; Invalid argument
```

I'm also getting strange lines in /var/log/messages:

```
hostname eth0: Unknown information frame received (type f202).
```

Any ideas as to what I've done wrong?

CP

----------

## jamiro-berlin

you can try:

iwpriv eth0 monitor 1 6

in my case i use eth1 & wlan0

eth1: orinoco-pcmcia

wlan0: driverloader, internal dell truemobil 1300

you can try, too:

start airsnort as root

quite and start kismet

i don t know why, but i have to start airsnort before kismet. if not, kismet starts fine but doesn t show anything

----------

## cpwp

Okay, so now I have Kismet working, using iwpriv to set monitor, but I now can't connect to my WEP encrypted network. Kismet can find it, and I'm sure I've got wireless.opts set correctly (it worked before I upgraded kernel/pcmcia-cs/wireless-tools)

iwconfig shows the correct ESSID and WEP key, but the AP mac address is shown as 44:44:44:44:44:44

Clues?

CP

----------

## jamiro-berlin

yes, if you put your card in monitor mode, kismet normaly do that for you, you can t use your wlan card for other connections. you have to stop kismet,

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

or just unplug and reinsert your card.

----------

## cpwp

It does that from a cold start, not just after kismet, I'm reinstalling kernel, pcmcia and wireless tools now, to see if something went wrong there...

----------

## jamiro-berlin

i would prefer to disable wep at the AP, and try to connect to minimize the possebillitys of misconfiguration ,.. instead of re-installing all the pcmcia / wlan stuff ,..  :Smile: 

----------

## cpwp

Most odd. I upgraded the firmware on my D-Link DWL-1000AP+ which fixed the problem. Iwconfig still gives me the error although iwpriv monitor mode works fine. Bizarre...

cpwp

----------

## HPaul

This guide worked well for me.

http://www.kismetwireless.net/HOWTO-26_Orinoco_Rfmon.txt

----------

